# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  FU FL32107 ανταλλακτικά

## karatron

Καλησπέρα
Προς πώληση τα παρακάτω ανταλλακτικά  της εν λόγω τηλεόρασης
Όλα μεταχειρισμένα φυσικά από τηλεόραση με σπασμένο panel

PSU & MainVideo  TP.MS3663S.PB818



35€

Led Bars 43mk-c32001-35v2



το ζευγάρι   12€

Speakers  le-32z1 SPK CVR-R 8Ω 10W



το ζευγάρι 10€

Infrared & Power Button  890.K00-LE55Z10-OH



8€

LVDS cable




45€ Ολα μαζί

----------


## karatron

Η main έφυγε. 
Όλα τα υπόλοιπα μεμονωμένα ή όλα μαζί 15€

----------


## agndds

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ!

ΤΑ 2 LED STRIPS ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΚΟΜΗ?
ΤΙ ΑΠΟΓΙΝΕ ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΗΡΙΟ?

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!

----------


## karatron

Υπάρχουν. Παρακαλώ στείλε μου PM. Το τηλεχειριστήριο δεν θυμάμαι να μου το είχαν δώσει. Θ ατο ψάξω και θα σου πω

----------


## agndds

ΚΑΛΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ!

ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΤΗΣ 24/02/2021, ΜΕΣΩ PM, ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ ΣΟΥ.
ΙΣΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ SITE.
ΑΝ ΤΟ ΔΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ, ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ, ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΕ ΜΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ.

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!

----------


## karatron

Οι μπάρες led έφυγαν

----------


## ΝΑΝΙΣ

Το τηλεχειριστήριο ψαξτο μες στην οθόνη
Κάπου εκεί θα ....έπεσε  🤣🤣

----------

